# 444 Marlin for Michigan big-game



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I am new to this site, but I am thinking about starting to reload for my H&R in 444 Marlin. I currently use the 265 gr Hornady Leverevolution load for deer, but I do believe it opens up too quickly for larger game such as Black Bear, Elk, or maybe even moose. Please post any loads capable of cleanly taking these animals with the 444 Marlin, Thankyou.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Forever444 said:


> Hi I am new to this site, but I am thinking about starting to reload for my H&R in 444 Marlin. I currently use the 265 gr Hornady Leverevolution load for deer, but I do believe it opens up too quickly for larger game such as Black Bear, Elk, or maybe even moose. Please post any loads capable of cleanly taking these animals with the 444 Marlin, Thankyou.


Wow! Someone who's going out west to hunt elk and isn't planning on shooting them at 800 yards with their AR/.223. My hat is off to you Mr. 444 and welcome to the site.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

The 444 Marlin is plenty for anything in Michigan provided you choose the right bullet for the job. The problem with the 444 Marlin is it uses .429/.430" PISTOL bullets - the 444 is just a 44 Mag case plus 1" - and pistol bullets are generally way lighter construction than rifle fodder.

For deer or black bear, a 240 or 270gr Speer Gold Dot will work fine out of a 444. For elk, I'd lean toward using a Nosler Partition or the solid copper offerings from Barnes and others.

Hard cast lead bullets may be another viable option but I've never hunted with cast bullets so my experience there is nil.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Forever444 said:


> Hi I am new to this site, but I am thinking about starting to reload for my H&R in 444 Marlin. I currently use the 265 gr Hornady Leverevolution load for deer, but I do believe it opens up too quickly for larger game such as Black Bear, Elk, or maybe even moose. Please post any loads capable of cleanly taking these animals with the 444 Marlin, Thankyou.


Do you handload? From "Loads for Levergun Cartridges," ( Pearce, Brian _Rifles Magazine_, pg. 82, Winter 2009): "When hunting larger game (such as elk or moose), try the Speer 300-grain Plated SP driven with 52.0 grains of H-322 for 2,201 fps." 

Can't personally speak for this load, never owned or shot a .444 Marlin, just passing it along.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Do you handload? From "Loads for Levergun Cartridges," ( Pearce, Brian _Rifles Magazine_, pg. 82, Winter 2009): "When hunting larger game (such as elk or moose), try the Speer 300-grain Plated SP driven with 52.0 grains of H-322 for 2,201 fps."
> 
> Can't personally speak for this load, never owned or shot a .444 Marlin, just passing it along.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10



No I do not handload, But I am very interested in starting in the near future. I thought the new Barnes Buster would be an excellent bullet for large game, its basically a 300 gr solid in 44 cal., but they do not list loading data on the website. Or even the 280 gr A-Frame.

If you don't own a 444 i would suggest you get one, a very fun and powerful gun. Drops deer on the spot and blows huge holes! If they ever go anywhere.. :coolgleam


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ah yes, love the .444! My 94 carbine in .444 with Leupold 2-7x32mm VXII with heavy duplex. Nice little woods gun.









I have not started handloading for mine yet but I have the dies. Was well stocked up on the original Hornady 265 grain but that stock is low. I would not hesitate to use that load on large game. I have not shot the leverrevelution loads in here yet. Any well constructed bullet in the 150-300 grain range should get it done. You have the luxury of a single shot that should give you the opportunity to shoot a number of bullet styles. In the lever guns you really need to be aware of cartridge OAL and bullet ogive or feeding problems might show up. 

Since you don't handload, check out Buffalo Bore ammo. They offer some hot loads that will handle any creature on earth but may or may not be suitable for your H&R.....they are not suitable for my Win 94.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen Buffalo Bore's website, but I am kind of wanting to keep cost as low as possible. And you have a beautiful rifle!
Not to get off topic but I was thinking the Marlin 444XLR would be a lovely rifle to own.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Forever444 said:


> Not to get off topic but I was thinking the Marlin 444XLR would be a lovely rifle to own.


Thanks! I agree, any of the Marlin Levers are tremendous guns!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I don't own a 444 but I do 45/70 Gov and 44 mag. I have shot plenty of cast bullets in both. They giuve superior penetration to anything in my rather simple tests, which are shooting into a good sized chunk of Oak. The problem is that there is no expansion. The bullet does get a little bit squashed but not what you would want for big game.

I also read a very good article on a similar big game bullet that a guy was testing for big game in Africa. His was a true big game rifle but not the kind you buy today. He was working an old style large bore gun with muzzle velocity around 1800-2200 fps. He started out using the comman rifle bullets for his cartridge, but found out that the accuracy really was poor. He then proceeded to testing some pistol bullets, and he found the accuracy improved greatly, so this is what he stuck with.

The problem with comman rifle bullets for big bores is that there is very little bearing length and this makes wobble and poor accuracy. I would test any bullets and loads before heading out west. Accuracy is king for long shots, and those big bore pistol bullets carry a lot of energy.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jim..47 said:


> The problem with comman rifle bullets for big bores is that there is very little bearing length and this makes wobble and poor accuracy. I would test any bullets and loads before heading out west. Accuracy is king for long shots, and those big bore pistol bullets carry a lot of energy.



Do you know of any pistol bullets that will stand up against tough bone at 444 Marlin velocities?


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Marlin in 444 and for deer 265 grain Leverevolution bullets are fine 
but the original 265 grain flat point is a tougher bullet. For real deep penetration, hard cast bullets makes this a round a dangerous game round.
Beartooth Bullets has a lot of info on the 444 and a good selection of bullets. http://www.beartoothbullets.com/tech_notes/archive_tech_notes.htm/17 


Hope this helps 
Lee


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Forever444 said:


> Do you know of any pistol bullets that will stand up against tough bone at 444 Marlin velocities?


Hornady FTX


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Ah yes, love the .444! My 94 carbine in .444 with Leupold 2-7x32mm VXII with heavy duplex. Nice little woods gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not suitable for your model 94? Where did you find that info? I have almost the exact same gun except my magazine tube is full length. I believe mine is called the "big bore" and yours is the "timber carbine". I have shot a few boxes of Buffalo Bore out of it. I'm shooting the 270 grain flatnose. Took a nice bear with that load in the UP. The guns groups much better with the Buffalo Bore than with the 240 gr. Remington ammo. I've got a leupold 1-4x by 28 on mine. Haven't shot the leverevolution ammo either. Don't see the need for it. It's intended for short range woods work.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

In my opinion, the 265 gr Leverevolution is a much higher quality bullet than the 240 gr Core Lokt. Not only is it tougher, but it also shoots flatter and hits with much more energy down range. The Remington is designed for 44 magnum velocities(1300fps) while the Leverevoultion is designed for 444 marlin velocites(2000fps+). And with those bullets I am able to hit clays to 225 yards with no hold over :coolgleam. Not long range, but definately not suited for only woods ranges either.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I've had a 444 Marlin since the mid-70s. The Lever Evolution amo has had mixed reviews. I found a company called Conley Precision Cartridges (http://www.cpcartridge.com) that basically makes semi-custom loads. I bought some 444 Marlin loaded with Nosler Partitions a while back. They were very accurate out of my Marlin with no problems. I shot four deer with that load and the performance was perfect. They were all passthough shots just behind the shoulders and all the deer ran about 50 yards before dieing. I noticed that the price has about trippled on that amo since I bought mine. What I do is practice with the cheapest amo I can find and then hunt with the good stuff.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jayzbird said:


> Not suitable for your model 94? Where did you find that info? I have almost the exact same gun except my magazine tube is full length. I believe mine is called the "big bore" and yours is the "timber carbine". I have shot a few boxes of Buffalo Bore out of it. I'm shooting the 270 grain flatnose. Took a nice bear with that load in the UP. The guns groups much better with the Buffalo Bore than with the 240 gr. Remington ammo. I've got a leupold 1-4x by 28 on mine. Haven't shot the leverevolution ammo either. Don't see the need for it. It's intended for short range woods work.


I just went to their website to double check. They used to offer .444 ammo just for the 1895 Marlin since that action is stronger than our Win 94's. I see they no longer make that claim on the .444 ammo so my mistake!
Yes mine is the Timber Carbine with the 18" barrel. It shoots the Rem 240's darn near MOA in mine but I have not used those for hunting and don't plan to. That load gave the .444 a bad rep early on after the rounds introduction. The "old" Hornady 165 is close to MOA as well....better trigger I think the gun is capable of it to be honest.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Forever444 said:


> Do you know of any pistol bullets that will stand up against tough bone at 444 Marlin velocities?


No, I do not. If you want info I would call several bullet companies and ask about the 444 and waht bullet toi use for your velocity gun.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ant opinions on reloading equipment that is good for a beginner? That is truly what I want to do is reload for my 444. That way i can save money and amp up performance.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Here's my Winchester Model 94 Big Bore in .444 Marlin. I've got a Leupold Vari-X1 1-4x28 on top of it.










Here's the business end. No mistaking it for a .30-30!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I would choose a bullet such as the 300gr Sierra bullet here. Long bearing surface means good accuracy and because of its weight also supreme knock down power.











.4295 dia. (44 cal) 300 gr. JSPSports Master8630Handgun


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jayzbird said:


> Here's my Winchester Model 94 Big Bore in .444 Marlin. I've got a Leupold Vari-X1 1-4x28 on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking rifle!!


----------

